# Elite Lawsuit



## Donna Martin (Jul 13, 2005)

This industry of ours is always fun and rewarding and there are times when the competition gets a bit overwhelming for some. Sometimes the competition gets down right unfriendly. By now most of you are aware of the recent lawsuit that Bow Tech has brought against Elite Archery. Since we are in the middle of litigation we cannot comment on specfics. But we can tell you we are still going full speed ahead shipping bows this afternoon and all next week. We are excited to be able to bring you the finest bows possible, and we want you to know that we are in this for the long haul. Our sincere passion for quality and excellence will not be deterred by some manufactures that may try to stop us before we really get a hold in the market place. Lawsuits are not uncommon in this industry all the big names have endured them, and are still here today. We will be here tomorrow as well. Thank you for your faith and confidence in us. You the consumer benefits from choice in the market place, and competition keeps the manufactures turning out new, and quality products.


----------



## Tax Lawyer (Feb 5, 2003)

:thumbs_up 

I think Elite is going to put out a great product and I am dying to see more of these bows in some AT'er's hands.


----------



## VorTexan (Jan 8, 2005)

Thank you Mrs. Martin for the info and we wish you guys and gals the best.


----------



## IL_Buck (Jan 21, 2005)

Durocab1 said:


> Thank you Mrs. Martin for the info and we wish you guys and gals the best.


Yep...Ditto!


----------



## robertyb (Jul 19, 2004)

I wish you the best of luck also. I hope Elite comes out of this and makes a real mark on the Archery world.

I am currently looking at the Bowtech Equalizer and the Elite Ice. This lawsuit might tip the scales.


----------



## muskrat (Jun 3, 2003)

Ms. Martin - I sent you a PM

Marshall


----------



## jarjarbinks06 (Jun 19, 2005)

*thnks for the update...*

nothing but best wishes for u here in ur new business venture... but just for the sake of things.. Kevin wins by keylock, tap out by submission :wink:


----------



## Dave Nowlin (May 21, 2003)

Well just keep plugging and shipping product and someday you will look back on all this as simply a bad dream. Like a bad dream this will all be over eventually and hopefully the dark cloud will be replaced by the bright light of a sunshiney day. And peace and prosperity will return to the land.:thumbs_up 
Dave Nowlin


----------



## philhughes (Jun 2, 2003)

Competition is good for everyone. It's a shame that a few lawyers are going to make alot of money because someone is afraid of that. 

I look forward to shooting one of your bows someday soon. I've been very impressed with the specs and attention to excellence.

Congratulations on your success so far Donna. If you weren't successful, nobody would want to sue in the first place 

P.


----------



## ftshooter (Jul 26, 2003)

Hang in there no matter ,,what .. You guys will do fine ..everone wants a good product ..


----------



## Unk Bond (Aug 1, 2004)

*Reply*

Hello
Just hang in there .And I wish you the best.

Unk


----------



## tellico (Feb 12, 2006)

Hang in there and more power to you. Nothing exists in a vacuum anymore. Consumers benefit when the marketplace competes.


----------



## Ausie (Apr 10, 2005)

Well you have my vote as you can’t go wrong with Dave’s Limbs on you bow so good luck
Cheers
Peter


----------



## Tom D (Feb 8, 2005)

Personally, I think this lawsuit shows your competitor in a very bad light. It makes them look vindictive and petty.

I shot their bows a year ago when I was looking for a new one. I bought one of their competitor's bows and after seeing all this drama play out, I am glad I did.

Good luck to Elite!!! I am rooting for you folks and hope all these start-up challenges go away quickly and smoothly. Hopefully 3 years from now it will all just be an unpleasant memory for a solid and successful company!


----------



## bisch5 (Apr 7, 2006)

Elite, Inc.

I have not seen or shot your bows yet, from what I have heard you have a excellent line of bows. Looks to me that you will not have any problems selling product. One of the most important aspects to me is chooseing a company, that will stand behind there product. I purchased a bow last year, the bow shot OK but the company was full of false promises, they where not willing to stand up for what they garrinteed, when warranty issues where required. All's that happened, bowtech sent me from one place to another to work on the bow till I got tired of dealing with it. Sounds to me you are starting out on the right foot, why else would the competitors feel threatened enough to try and cause you greif. Keep up the good work and do whats right, it will all work out in the end!

PS looking fourward to getting the Energy in, I have enough faith in your company, that I was the one who got The Shop Arrows and Strings to sighn on as a protected Elite dealership. 

Dan talked to Donna today, my Energy will be going out Monday, cant wait to shoot it. I'm sure Dan will be selling quite a few in the next couple of weels.

Take Care And God Bless!


----------



## Mizzoukispot (Feb 4, 2006)

Elite-
Can you comment on when the Energy bows will start shipping. I have heard numerous dates from my dealer..most revolving around "a week after the e-force ships". I was also given the date of last Monday, as far as leaving the Elite factory. Can you please let me know when the Energy bows will ship?


----------



## Tom D (Feb 8, 2005)

Mizzoukispot said:


> Elite-
> Can you comment on when the Energy bows will start shipping. I have heard numerous dates from my dealer..most revolving around "a week after the e-force ships". I was also given the date of last Monday, as far as leaving the Elite factory. Can you please let me know when the Energy bows will ship?


Mizzou ... just a thought. You might log onto the Elite website and send them an e-mail directly. They might not notice your request on here.

http://www.elitearchery.com/


----------

